# hdtv and blue ray connection problem



## paulr28 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a mitsubishi hd1080 series projection television. I just bought a blue ray player and hooked up the component cable and the picture was extremely fuzzy. I could not see the display at all. I could only see colors pretty much. The same thing happened when I tried to hooked my xbox 360 with the component cable. does ne one know what the problem may be. It works fine when i use the composite cables. Wait.........i changed the format on the blue ray but it only works on the 480i format. why cant i get a picture on 1080 format? my television is 1080


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Shack. 
With the BluRay player make sure that you are only outputting 1080i and on the Mitsu make sure that the component video input has the ability to accept a 1080i signal not all inputs will do so on some televisions. Look in the user menu to make sure it is enabled to accept HD.


----------



## paulr28 (Apr 21, 2010)

my tv is hd capable, however i think i need an hd reciever because the tv is about 10 yrs old and was made when hd was still fairly new. i was reading the manual and it stated i need a reciever however it was not stated clearly. figures


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

my guess is that your tv doesn't like the resolution your blu ray and xbox are sending to it
look in the owners manual of the tv and see what resolutions are compatible

for the xbox specifically you should be able to flip the switch on the side of the component cable to non hd, if you do that you should be able to see the 480p signal coming out of the xbox

if you output non hd resolution from the xbox and the tv is still blurry i would suspect something fishing is happening with the tv


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

The manual is going to tell you all sort of stuff to buy,but you don't have to,second you can hook your blu-ray to your TV,you may have to hook up just your yellow cable and go to your menu on the blu-ray and TV and set it both to 720/1080i and it might tell you what cable you want to use,for you it's component,then you should be able to take the yellow cable off and put the good one on.I had this problem with a samsung i had.A lot of it has to do with the default setting.Hope it works for you.


----------

